# T-Print DTG INK?



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Gang,

So I see Scott Fresener is getting back into the DTG market, well at least he's touting a new ink for DTG printers, any body know anything about this, is it just a re-branded Dupont ink? or something completely new?

T-Print Products


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

It is reportedly a joint venture between Scott and Richard Labov od Standard Coating Corporation. We were sent a sample of it a while ago as were a number of other vendors. It is not DuPont ink.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Don-SWF East said:


> It is reportedly a joint venture between Scott and Richard Labov od Standard Coating Corporation. We were sent a sample of it a while ago as were a number of other vendors. It is not DuPont ink.


So Don have you folks had a opportunity to test it? I thought I read somewhere that right before USScreen went under that they were working on a new ink formulation but I thought that was with Dupont.

TIA


----------



## Inked2012 (Aug 31, 2009)

The ink that was in the process of replacing FastInk3 at US Screen when the doors were closed is now Resolute Ink and has no affiliation with Dupont or Scott Fresener.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Interesting new website and information regarding the T-Print ink.

Why T-Print?

Look at the Dupont vs T-Print ink comparison.
[media]http://www.t-printproducts.com/tprint/product_images/uploaded_images/InkComparisonPhoto.jpg[/media]

Who wants to be the first guinea pig and review this new inkset  ?. Or any members here wish to comment if they have already used it,


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> Interesting new website and information regarding the T-Print ink.
> 
> Why T-Print?
> 
> ...


My question is, where was Scott Fresner with this kind of ink when he was in the full swing of things with US Screen? Now he has an incredible ink where he disses the very ink he said was the best in the industry. He says "other" inks, when in reality his claim was they made it but it was DuPont?

The ink may be good, I'm not sure, but those claims, whether true or not, are a nice formulated sales pitch.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I did find some of their points a bit skeptical. Such as the one about degassed inks

_"6. Many claims are made about degassing ink and using it in a closed cartridge system. T-Print™ has degassing chemistry added that negate the need to de-gas the ink. And, the price difference between bulk ink and cartridges is huge."

_Seems to me, regardless if the chemistry change, having the ink in a bulk ink system will get air introduced whether it has special degassing chemistry or not.

Anyway, I'm sure there are some truths to the marketing spin as well. Now we know of two sets of inks that have less settling then Dupont. Isn't it about time Dupont released an updated white ink of its own with less settling?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> I did find some of their points a bit skeptical. Such as the one about degassed inks


We found that degassing the ink is critical. I think the claim is they are doing it chemically, but not sure??


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

zhenjie said:


> Seems to me, regardless if the chemistry change, having the ink in a bulk ink system will get air introduced whether it has special degassing chemistry or not.


Agreed, I think we all have learned that air introduced in a bulk ink system is the source of most of the problems DTG printers have at least with clogging and improper jeting.

While I'll admit I'm not a chemist, with the little I have read about degassing I'm skeptical that it could be done chemically. 

JMHO


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

* Marketing vs Physics..which one will you follow?
*
Selling ink in open containers is easy, doing it right takes care but at the end of the day one can sleep at night knowing they have done what they feel is the best solution for end users.
Degassed, filtered and vacuum filled bags optimizes any ink jet system and is _especially important when jetting Textile inks of any kind.
_ 
The T-Jet days have passed and we have moved onto a better understanding of what it takes for successful jetting of textile inks. 
Open systems was a major issue.
Here is some addition information on the topic.  Why Closed Ink Delivery


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Mark,
that post is the reason we switched over to the bag system last year. After reading it, it made perfect sense and nothing else seemed to work.
We're still going strong on the same print head after a year of heavy use. Our other Kiosk is going on 6 months of a print head. 
Since this is the only solution that has actually worked for us, I don't think we would ever be convinced to switch back to an open system, even for pricing reasons. It's just not worth it.

Any ink we use in our machines will have to be degassed and sealed.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I tried the resolute ink and for me I found that the coverage was a little less than dupont. However it did not clog. If you put the two in plastic tubes and turned them upside down and back the dupont left a haze on the plastic the resolute ink would shed and leave the plastic clear, same in the tubing on the bulk system. With only three channels of white this made a difference. I went to the bag for my white. I have had no problems with clogging, however I use carts with a bulk system so I get some air in the lines anyway. But the performance even with this combo is better than feeding from a bottle. The bags work great. the cost appears to be considerably more but you have less waste and can use all the ink in the bag. And with no cloggs a real plus. I would like to try the new T Print ink but only if I could get it in a bag. I am reluctant to return to the bottle fed system for the white. Currently I only use the bag for the white, the problem child.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback Randy. So you connect the bags up to the cartridges rather then the supplied dampers? Can I ask why you do this? Looking to convert the K2 with bulk system too.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Zhenjie I've used cartridges with the bag system. 
If you already have the EquipmentZone system then a conversion is simple. Just leave your cartridges and tubing in, then on the other end of the tubes instead of plugging them into the bulk ink bottles, Belquette will provide the connectors that fit right into your existing tubes so they connect to the bags.

Using cartridges should get you going for awhile, but they tend to be a little watery unless you take them out and shake them. They hold too much ink.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

zhenjie said:


> Thanks for the feedback Randy. So you connect the bags up to the cartridges rather then the supplied dampers? Can I ask why you do this? Looking to convert the K2 with bulk system too.


 Suggested by Steeltec / American Screen supply and comes with the EZ Pro Bulk System. Seems to work better for long runs. I run this basicly on a T-2. Also dampers are not avialable for T-2. I run a T-3 as well and carts are suggested, the original setup was dampers. Dampers would help keep the air out of the lines and maximize the bag benefit. But there is still a lot of benefit even with carts. If you get enough ink with the dampers then stick with them.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification. I seem to recall they do offer dampers now for the T2 and Kiosk? Adam you are running the Dampers supplied by Belquette yeh?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I was running the Belquette dampers on one of our Kiosks. I switched over to the "Enhanced Dampers" you can get from DTGInks.com. They are basically like the original kiosk dampers but the filter size is 3 times bigger. It eliminates starvation.

The reason why we switched back was for 2 reasons.
First reason is that if you ever have to take them off the print head, if you tap the side there is a chance ink might drip out, and we didnt want to burn a ribbon cable.

Second is because we wanted to standardize both machines to use the same parts.

IMO, all of them work great as far as eliminating clogging and starvation (Cartridges, Belquette Dampers, Enhanced Dampers), the enhanced dampers were just the easiest to use.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I seem to recall they do offer dampers now for the T2 and Kiosk? Adam you are running the Dampers supplied by Belquette yeh?


The T2 is a cartridge based system and dampers cannot currently be used. Possibly in the future with a new holder, but at this point, only cartridges work.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Jerrid, is it because the T2 has the auto reset chips built into the cartridges?

It seems like it would be a simple conversion if someone would like to use the T2 cartridges with a bulk ink system similar to how Equipment Zone designed it. Just add a 3/32 connector to the cartridge to plug into your tubes.

Then you can use a bulk ink system or the Belquette Bags.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes, the T2 relies on an auto reset chip. So a proper carriage would need to be built that would house the chips on the one side and allow for the dampers to be set in it.

Adam, as you know, the Mod1 has a carriage built to house the dampers. Since I'm not the engineer, it would only be speculation on my part, but I would think the same type of housing with a recessed bottom to hold the chips would work. But the chips on the Tjet would be on the front area of the head and not the back. Of course, whatever is designed will need to be held securely in place.


----------



## jelir (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi guys...
I'm just a newbie here.
Really appreciate the help.

I have this so called cheap china made tshirt printer.
the printer is based on lenovo and lexmark hardware.

there are 2 cartridges (color and black)
for the light color tshirt, printing using color and black cartridges. then curing under heat press. after that need to spray with post treatment chemical and once again put under heat press. the problem is that while applying the post treatment chemical spray, the image tend to smudge and the quality of the final image was very poor.

for the dark color garment printing, the black cartridge need to be replaced with "special ink" (white ink) and the white base undercoat will be applied (the design need to be converetd into all black color). then replace the white ink cartridge with the original black cartridge and reprint the original colored image onto the white ink. next put it under the heat press for pre cure and apply the post treatment chemical spray. lastly put it under heat press for the second time. the same problem appear where the image tend to smudge and the quality of the final image was very poor.

after searching over the net and youtube, I found that some of the ink does not required chemical post treatment spray. for light color tshirt, after complete printing just place under heat press to cure the ink. same thing for dark color tshirt printing, applying white ink, colored printing and heat cure. this is what i'm interested into.

Could you guys pls suggest the ink manufacturer and where to buy.

a whole lot of thanks.


----------

